
Oculus adds hardware DRM to their store, actively breaking the ReVive - sergiotapia
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4k8krc/oculus_home_14_update_breaks_revive_adds_specific/
======
sergiotapia
For months now, every bit of news coming out of the Oculus camp is terrible.
What's going on over there?

